# Wann ist die beste Makrelenzeit



## Marco199 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen.

Ich wollte euch mal fragen wie lange die Makrelensaion anhält. Wir fahren eigentlich jedes Jahr im Juli von Den Helder oder Scheveningen aus raus, nur leider kann ich dieses Jahr erst Mitte August fahren.
Es wäre super wenn Ihr mir einige Erfahrungsberichte posten könntet in welchem Zeitraum Ihr eure besten Touren hattet und ob es sich überhaupt noch lohnt mitte August zu fahren ;+;+;+

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Makrelenzeit*

Juli ist für mich der beste Monat. Vorher hast du oft kleine Makrelen und meist auch viele Stöcker. Im August hatte ich schon Sternstunden, aber insgesamt ist der Monat meiner Ansicht nach nicht mehr so konstant was die Fänge angeht. Variiert aber vielleicht auch ein wenig von Jahr zu Jahr?!?

Aber hier gibt es sicher Sportbootbesitzer von der Küste die noch mehr dazu sagen können. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## esgof (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Makrelenzeit*

Moin
Beste Angelzeit ?
Ist jederzeit wenn sie mal beißen.
Also wer jetzt nicht los geht ist selber schuld  , die beißen jetzt SUPER
waren von scheviningen aus mit der trip tender letzten Donnerstag selbst mein Fahrer ein Neuling hatte ca 40 Kilo die Craks auf dem Boot hatten ca 100 Kilo 
Doch mitte August solltest du ab Den Helder fahren dann sind die Fänge da oben besser
gruß Esgof


----------



## claudi007 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Makrelenzeit*

moin moin

wir waren die ganzen jahre immer im juli...immer super gefangen..letztes jahr mußten wir ende august fahren,am26. ..ca 40 leute auf dem kutter...und gefangen wurden insgesammt 9 makrelen..ich hatte ein tag vorher in der reederei angerufen und gefragt ob überhaupt noch was geht..antwort...ja beißen noch super und sind noch reichlich da..nüscht wars..ein mitarbeiter auf dem schiff sagte uns das schon 2 wochen so gut wie nix mehr gefangen wird..über 200€ in den wind geschossen:r

gruß claudi


----------



## esgof (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Makrelenzeit*

Moin
200 euro |kopfkrat
wenn wir mit drei mann in einem kombi nach scheviningen fahren kostet der spaß ca 60 euro pro nase  

letztes jahr war es wirklich miserabel mit den makrelen war vier mal loß und es wurde von mal zu mal bescheidener

aber dieses jahr hat es bis gestern super geklappt mal schauen was die saison noch bringt 

die fische stehen nah am ufer und beißen wie verrückt mitlerweile sind auch schöne dicke dabei die zusammen richtig radau machen

gruß esgof


----------



## Marco199 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Makrelenzeit*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten ;-)

So wie ich jetzt erfahren habe beißen die Makrelen im moment wohl wie blöd, sodass ich mir vorgenommen habe nächste Woche Freitag 24.6 auch mal los zu fahren.
Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Wetterprognose für Scheveningen angeschaut und leider fesstellen müssen, das die ganze nächste Woche Regen + Windstärke 4-5 vorrausgesagt ist.
Nun meine Frage: Lohnt es sich dann überhaupt zu fahren, oder ist es wahrscheinlich, dass die Makrelen dann erstmal wieder weg sind?

Gruß 

Marco


----------



## claudi007 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Makrelenzeit*



esgof schrieb:


> Moin
> 200 euro |kopfkrat
> wenn wir mit drei mann in einem kombi nach scheviningen fahren kostet der spaß ca 60 euro pro nase
> 
> ...


----------



## esgof (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Makrelenzeit*

moin 
also die makrelen sind noch voll da jeder von meinem bekannten der fischen war kam mit fetter beute zurück 
denke der boardi marco199 kann ein lied von singen

wenn ich mit familie schwimmen gehe könnte ich fast zweimal von angeln  gehen
gruß esgof


----------

